# Dorado 16 skiff thoughts



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

I believe that MS User @Tbenson can share some relevant info.


----------



## mpl1978 (Apr 14, 2016)

Really can't find much out there....they certainly make a very nice larger boat. Hoping to learn more some an owner or something with some experience


----------



## Hitechdrifter (May 31, 2016)

They are called Mangrove Bay Boats now. New owner. The skiffs are carbon Kevlar now. Sick little skiff!. ..308lbs
I'm ordering one Monday. He's wanting to get his brand out there and is offering a hell of a deal on them right now.


----------



## mpl1978 (Apr 14, 2016)

What is cost


----------



## Hitechdrifter (May 31, 2016)

mpl1978 said:


> What is cost


$8500 for hull with cap. 16.6 x 58"


----------



## mpl1978 (Apr 14, 2016)

Going to be tough to compete w the salt Marsh heron 16, similar pricing but likely not the wait.


----------



## Hitechdrifter (May 31, 2016)

Hitechdrifter said:


> $8500 for hull with cap. 16.6 x 58"


More detailed pics. I'm gonna start a build thread.


----------



## Hitechdrifter (May 31, 2016)

mpl1978 said:


> Going to be tough to compete w the salt Marsh heron 16, similar pricing but likely not the wait.


Your right! 4 weeks instead of 4 months. I had a 18 shadow cast. Loved it but sold it to have a tower built on my bayboat. I'm missing the skinny water . I figured I'd give the new guy a chance.


----------



## mpl1978 (Apr 14, 2016)

Don't blame you, she looks nice so far.


----------



## Hitechdrifter (May 31, 2016)

Hitechdrifter said:


> Your right! 4 weeks instead of 4 months. I had a 18 shadow cast. Loved it but sold it to have a tower built on my bayboat. I'm missing the skinny water . I figured I'd give the new guy a chance.


I stand corrected 10 months for the heron


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Poling platform looks real tall. Good to see competitors enter the market.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

Nice looking skiff and I like the price. I tried to find a web page for them but could not, I gave the search a full thirty seconds so let's not accuse me of not trying.


----------



## mpl1978 (Apr 14, 2016)

Try Facebook


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

mpl1978 said:


> Try Facebook


Never! No Facebook. No Instagram. No Zuck spying.

If it's free, you are not the customer, you are the product being sold and it does matter. 

Google is pretty evil as well...


----------



## Hitechdrifter (May 31, 2016)

Fritz said:


> Nice looking skiff and I like the price. I tried to find a web page for them but could not, I gave the search a full thirty seconds so let's not accuse me of not trying.


They have Facebook and Instagram. He's working on a website. They Incorporated in September of last year very new company.. if you look at some of my pics that's his phone number at the top


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

Thanks Hitech, love the pictures so far and look forward to seeing more from this guy!


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Hate to be negative. For 8500. The non skid edge needs some serious work. Looks like DIY.


----------



## Hitechdrifter (May 31, 2016)

I noticed that also. I'm going by the shop Monday to get a good look at them.


----------



## Tbenson (Apr 17, 2016)

I missed this earlier. Late response. 

I have the Dorado 16 and love it. I'm a big fan of the hull and it's great for Flamingo where I fish most. Very skinny and hard to beat on super shallow flats or back in the mangrove jungles. Flat bottom and narrow so easy to pole. No hull slap. 

Not the best in big waves on the outside, and not designed for that. It does waves well enough to go wherever I want if winds are below 14, but I might get wet running crosswind when they're above 8 or 10. Top end is 28 with my 25hp Suzuki 4 stroke. 

The shape of the point on the deck doesn't hold a trolling motor so I designed a mount that Anytide fabricated for me from starboard. Works great so let me know if anyone is interested in this. I can upload a photo. 

It's good to see the boat lives on with a new proprietor and I wish them luck!


----------



## wildwest30 (Feb 22, 2012)

Tbenson said:


> I missed this earlier. Late response.
> 
> I have the Dorado 16 and love it. I'm a big fan of the hull and it's great for Flamingo where I fish most. Very skinny and hard to beat on super shallow flats or back in the mangrove jungles. Flat bottom and narrow so easy to pole. No hull slap.
> 
> ...


Do you have a jack plate or trim tabs on it? Do you feel like the boat needs them? I am interested in getting one


----------



## sidelock (Jan 31, 2011)

mpl1978 said:


> Going to be tough to compete w the salt Marsh heron 16, similar pricing but likely not the wait.


Speaking of the Salt Marsh Heron, I just watched the video on their Heron 16' page and I noticed it waned to porpoise in dead calm conditions. I'm not knocking the product and my knowledge is rather limited to fishing out of my friends HB since I don't own one but isn't it unusual for it to be doing that ? From what I could see it looked like the motor was trimmed in.


----------



## Tbenson (Apr 17, 2016)

wildwest30 said:


> Do you have a jack plate or trim tabs on it? Do you feel like the boat needs them? I am interested in getting one


I don’t have either because I want to keep the rig simple and less weight. I don’t have power start or trim for the same reason. 

I don't feel like it needs them because it jumps onto a plane quickly and runs in about 12" of water at high speed (my estimate). It needs 18-20 inches at idling speed and a jack plate would improve that, but I prefer to keep the weight down.


----------



## wildwest30 (Feb 22, 2012)

Tbenson said:


> I don’t have either because I want to keep the rig simple and less weight. I don’t have power start or trim for the same reason.
> 
> I don't feel like it needs them because it jumps onto a plane quickly and runs in about 12" of water at high speed (my estimate). It needs 18-20 inches at idling speed and a jack plate would improve that, but I prefer to keep the weight down.


Would you say it’s a true 4in skiff?


----------



## Tbenson (Apr 17, 2016)

Mine is closer to 5" empty with motor and gas. With me and another big guy and all our gear it's 6". Mine is fiberglass, has an 11 gal tank, plus a big fiberglass live well built in. I think carbon/kevlar without the added weight of those features could be a true 4".


----------



## wildwest30 (Feb 22, 2012)

Tbenson said:


> Mine is closer to 5" empty with motor and gas. With me and another big guy and all our gear it's 6". Mine is fiberglass, has an 11 gal tank, plus a big fiberglass live well built in. I think carbon/kevlar without the added weight of those features could be a true 4".


Sweet could you post a picture of you’re trolling motor setup?


----------



## Tbenson (Apr 17, 2016)

wildwest30 said:


> Sweet could you post a picture of you’re trolling motor setup?


Sure. Using the standard quick mount from Minn Kota. I through-bolted the starboard to the deck with four 1/4" bolts. I also through-bolted the mounting puck with four more. Had to cut a 6" access hole through the deck, which I hated to do. But it's not been a problem. Drilled a hole also for the power outlet which you can see directly below the plug. It's not pretty but not ugly either, and it had to be done. Anytide is a microskiff.com forum member who fabricated the starboard deck piece and he did a great job. He also makes rod holders and other things you might want.


----------



## Tbenson (Apr 17, 2016)

Another view


----------



## JonathanJ813 (Oct 19, 2019)

Tbenson said:


> I missed this earlier. Late response.
> 
> I have the Dorado 16 and love it. I'm a big fan of the hull and it's great for Flamingo where I fish most. Very skinny and hard to beat on super shallow flats or back in the mangrove jungles. Flat bottom and narrow so easy to pole. No hull slap.
> 
> ...


I just boat one very happy with it yea made for skinny water but does handle chop if u get caught up


----------



## JonathanJ813 (Oct 19, 2019)

U


Tbenson said:


> Another view
> 
> View attachment 63370


 Added something diffrent here


----------



## Hoojac (Jul 3, 2015)

Tbenson said:


> I missed this earlier. Late response.
> 
> I have the Dorado 16 and love it. I'm a big fan of the hull and it's great for Flamingo where I fish most. Very skinny and hard to beat on super shallow flats or back in the mangrove jungles. Flat bottom and narrow so easy to pole. No hull slap.
> 
> ...


Hello, I’m seeing a dorado for $19000, what was total cost of your build? Does that seem high? Thanks for your input! John


----------



## Tbenson (Apr 17, 2016)

Does not seem high to me. Depends on what's included and condition. They sold new for about $24k with 20hp Suzuki tiller steer and continental aluminum trailer. Great skiff at a good price. Happy to help with more info if you're interested.


----------



## Hattez (Apr 30, 2020)

Mangrove bay didnt replace Dorado. They leased the mold and sold it under their name. The mold was taken back and only a handful have been made in the last year. I believe 5 or 6 max. I'm the owner of one. Mangrove bay went out of business shortly after dorado took their mold back.


----------



## Hattez (Apr 30, 2020)

I dont take credit for the picture. My buddy Matt who created Snook Life customs worked for dorado. The tan side console was a customers build. The bright neon green is our buddy Will's and mines the seafoam green tunnel hull.


----------



## Hattez (Apr 30, 2020)

wildwest30 said:


> Do you have a jack plate or trim tabs on it? Do you feel like the boat needs them? I am interested in getting one


I run 12in trim tabs and a bobs 6in. 50 hp 2 stroke hatsu.


----------

